# Cleaning the AEM Filter



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

I was just wondering is this hard to do, or fairly easy? I know they make kits specifically for cleaning them. Mines got about 12,000 miles on it.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Double posting, eh. I replied to the other one...here


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Not too much oil !*



WATSON1 said:


> Double posting, eh. I replied to the other one...here



Didn't try to doublepost, what would be the problem if I didn't oil it enough!
THANKS


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

If you don't oil it enough it may let dust and small particulates get through. When you spray the oil on you should be able to tell when it's coated enough. One good pass across the filter should be just right, it shouldn't run or drip.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*Thanks*



WATSON1 said:


> If you don't oil it enough it may let dust and small particulates get through. When you spray the oil on you should be able to tell when it's coated enough. One good pass across the filter should be just right, it shouldn't run or drip.


Thanks alot man, you have been alot of help!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I try......


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

SHIFTVAX said:


> I was just wondering is this hard to do, or fairly easy? I know they make kits specifically for cleaning them. Mines got about 12,000 miles on it.


Use a suitable filter cleaner and rinse with a low pressure stream of water or soak the filter in a sink with cleaner. Try and avoid using compressed air or a hair dryer to dry the filter after washing it, either may cause damage to the cotton gauze. Let the filter dry completely and then oil, wait about 20mins to see if the oil has covered the filter element evenly and apply more oil to light patches of the filter as necessary.


----------

